# opinion on quadsuits?



## Beastcub (Feb 7, 2010)

i love quadsuits, when they are well made they REALLY mess with ones perception of reality and totally mask the fact a human is inside.

plus when entering a costume contest the technical merit of a quadsuit can really give one the extra umpth needed to win a prize.

there are downsides, the main ones being to the use of the actual suit; they are not very comfortable, vision is limited and they are physicall work to move in.

i also imagine some people must not like them, to "uncanny valley" maybe? 

and i for one can so see how quadsuits would freak out people ho already think furries are creepy. i can see how this video would freak out trolls because even i think it is a little creepy to see my sister dressed as a wolf acting like part of the pack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCgcL6jXZVc&feature=channel
but even then it is just a performance, it's not like she does this every day, some one freaking out over playing the part of an animal for a performance had better not go see CATS the muscial.


----------



## hatebear (Feb 7, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i love quadsuits, when they are well made they REALLY mess with ones perception of reality and totally mask the fact a human is inside.
> 
> plus when entering a costume contest the technical merit of a quadsuit can really give one the extra umpth needed to win a prize.
> 
> ...


Your quadsuits are really cool. I actually linked your agility demo video in a tweet I made earlier today. I'm the kind of person who would likely freak out and feel crazy and oddly scared if someone showed up around me in a quadsuit though...even some normal biped fursuits too I think. That being said though I love the creativity and artistic skill and craftsmanship that shines through in yours and so many others fursuits, both biped and quad.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

hatebear said:


> I'm the kind of person who would likely freak out and feel crazy and oddly scared if someone showed up around me in a quadsuit though...even some normal biped fursuits too I think. That being said though I love the creativity and artistic skill and craftsmanship that shines through in yours and so many others fursuits, both biped and quad.



I totally agree. Beastcub's suits amaze me to no end, although I could never afford let alone wear one. Seeing it now, I like the quadsuit a little better than a normal bipedal suit because it is so realistic and different.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 7, 2010)

I really, REALLY want to take one on as my next full fursuit, seeing as Glitch is typically feral.
...
And the fact that quadsuits kick all forms off as.
However, I'll be needing a job before I do that.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 7, 2010)

Since I first got interested in fursuits, I've always wanted a quad suit.  They are simply amazing, and your Sabertooth one is my favorite.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 7, 2010)

on the one hand they are even creepier than the regular fursuits^^
on the other hand they DO look pretty cool! especially your costumes, your work is amazing!


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i love quadsuits, when they are well made they REALLY mess with ones perception of reality and totally mask the fact a human is inside.
> 
> plus when entering a costume contest the technical merit of a quadsuit can really give one the extra umpth needed to win a prize.
> 
> ...



I want a quad suit ._.
fuck being poor. (also zelda music ftw)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> but even then it is just a performance, it's not like she does this every day, some one freaking out over playing the part of an animal for a performance had better not go see CATS the muscial.


 
That's a performance. A play. To the average mundane a quadsuits give off the impression that the wearer wants to be an animal. 

I see countless furries scratching their heads when they see someone say this. They're like we don't think that. Well that really depends on the individual furry, but that's not the point I'm getting I'm at. 

When a person sees a transvestite their mind will automatically think that person wants to be a girl. Their mind is trying to figure out why that person is dressed like that, and the most simple, logical answer would be that person wants to be a woman, becuase there are a number of gay people who like to act and dress femmy. People will use this kind deduction on fursuiters, more so on quadsuiters.


----------



## quayza (Feb 7, 2010)

I like em.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 7, 2010)

Personally, I would never wear a quadsuit. They look really uncomfortable. I can't even comprehend how someone is able to get one of those on. Is there a zipper down the back or something?

I have no problem with other people wearing them, though.


----------



## Seas (Feb 7, 2010)

Both quad and biped suits can be nice in my opinion (my bias is neutral, mostly because my fursona is also on a balance between quadripedal and bipedal), although personally I don't think I would wear one. 
Well, maybe a scale-suit to play a reptilian in a LARP, that could be fun.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, that's an awesome looking suit.

I would kind of like one, but I could never wear one... sadly I get over heated very easily and wearing any sort of fursuit would exhaust me to no end.

Still cool though.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 7, 2010)

I have seen some pretty awesome biped suits, since that is one of the most common forms of "personification", so I like both types equally.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's a performance. A play. To the average mundane a quadsuits give off the impression that the wearer wants to be an animal.
> 
> I see countless furries scratching their heads when they see someone say this. They're like we don't think that. Well that really depends on the individual furry, but that's not the point I'm getting I'm at.
> 
> When a person sees a transvestite their mind will automatically think that person wants to be a girl. Their mind is trying to figure out why that person is dressed like that, and the most simple, logical answer would be that person wants to be a woman, becuase there are a number of gay people who like to act and dress femmy. People will use this kind deduction on fursuiters, more so on quadsuiters.



i see your point
BUT here is a quadsuit that is part of a totally non-furry act, so in this case it is safe to say it is just an actor playing a part.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92vEU6Q4R4Y


----------



## insanitosis (Feb 7, 2010)

they just look creepy to me, like someone is taking it waaaayyy too seriously


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm new to the fandom, but I love your wolf quadsuit.  Honestly, I like all your stuff.  Quad suit's are a little freaky and I would get tired easily in one with the heat, but at the same time, I think it would be a lot of fun to do something like that.  I may buy one when you reopen just because I think it would be a lot of fun.  Plus I like a challenge on getting use to something new.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 7, 2010)

I think when done right a quad-suit is interesting. That said I personally would never want one because it's be too much of a pain in the butt to take too places. I imagine it's easier to pack away a partial or even a full-suit than the find space for a quad.


----------



## FellHarbor (Feb 10, 2010)

I love quad suits - esp the professional ones, like Beastcubs.  So pretty!

I get the point being made that non-Furries (and maybe some Furries) might think that a person in a quad suit is trying too much to _be _the animal, but I wonder if that's ever true. Quad suits - even the realistic ones - seem more "costumey" to me than the average fursuit, which are quite often fursonas. I think it's just awesome to play pretend & impress some people! ^~^

I've done 1 "quadsuit" and am working on a second (they suck major-time, but hey! I have fun XD). They're both established characters that wouldn't look right if done as a bi-ped (Pegasus from "Sailormoon" and Cringer from "He-Man"). As bad as my Pegasus is, lots of people were impressed w/ him at the anime convention I brought him to. As Beastcub said, quads pack an extra "oomph" for the "How the hell? o_o" factor. But I think people also want to see animal suits like that. Lets them live a fantasy.

And, of course, a lot depends on your audience!


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 11, 2010)

It may be true for some that a quad makes them feel "more of an animal," but not all.  I just like how they look and think it would be fun to impress people and beable to actually use one.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 13, 2010)

I really like them. I want to make a black shuck one or some other monster dog but I haven't the room or time .

I think this is the best I've seen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV9BBcCAVI0

The fact that rather than paws its got hooves adds the the realism.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

For stage work: they are nearly unbeatably reliable as there is no training or care of animals what so ever so really i love them for that reason....


----------



## TDK (Feb 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> For stage work: they are nearly unbeatably reliable as there is no training or care of animals what so ever so really i love them for that reason....



This. And also whenever you see one, it challenges your perception of reality. How can a person be in that suit? Is that really a dog or animatronics? Why is it following me? So many questions.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 13, 2010)

I love the ones you made.. I haven't really seen any others, but I can imagine a fail attempt and I'd rather not see _those_ running around. But as for quad suits in general, hell yeah I'd wear one. I'm sure it's extremely uncomfortable, hot as hell, and tiring as hell, but it's an experience I wouldn't likely pass up. :> And if I saw your unicorn at a convention I'd have to beg for a pony ride. Even if I already knew the answer would be no. x3


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, creepy =P
But that is amazing, I haven't seen anything so physically baffling in a long, long, well never!
Come to think of it Beastcub, I haven't seen anything like this in a movie either... you may vary well catch the eye of a producer with such things; I'd be posting this in different locations if I were you 
It's good to see you though; never occurred to me that you'd be on FAF

BTW, I'd recommend firefox for you bro. Not much discourages a buyer like bad spelling (not to be a grammar nazi :3)


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 13, 2010)

Unless they're especially well-made, awful. The concept is nice, but let's face it, the legs look freaky and you're not mobile enough to do much in the way of socializing or interesting performance.


----------



## Beetlecat (Feb 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unless they're especially well-made, awful. The concept is nice, but let's face it, the legs look freaky and you're not mobile enough to do much in the way of socializing or interesting performance.



I have to agree/disagree here. Yes they have to be well-made (aka made with the intention of being a quad) or they can look very weird ('spider-quad' I believe is the common word for what are essentially regular fursuits with longer arms) but the performance aspects can be even *better* than in a regular suit. In a different way.

With a humanoid suit you can walk around easily and socialize and dance. Maybe wrestle or poke people.. but the big thing there is you have to keep moving and playing. A humanoid suit just standing around is pretty darn boring to look at really.

Quads tend to look impressive just standing and posing. Or just walking. True there are fewer movements once can do, but it's still fairly varied (rearing, pawing, kicking, lying, sitting, head-shaking, etc) and it's *different* than a regular fursuit. Add a 2nd person and the possibilities balloon.

I wouldn't pick one over the other since they are so different in their performance, but IMO they are equally enjoyable in their interactions with the audience

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF1BOd6yyDY <- to toot my own horn, I think this vid is a pretty good example of possible quadsuit performance.

--


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

I prefer quadsuits to have jointed legs, like in Beetlecat's video and also as in Beastcub's Saber tooth quad video. It gives it that extra realism and is less creepy.


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unless they're especially well-made, awful. The concept is nice, but let's face it, the legs look freaky and you're not mobile enough to do much in the way of socializing or interesting performance.



haha, easy now
She made quad-suits a while ago, but this kind of thing seems to be a first. It's bound to be improved on. The only problem I see coming is police officers, hunters, gang members, rednecks, new yorkers, black people and similar things containing weapons.
So by all means continue your work, it's pretty amusing to see something so different. Those two-person animal costumes never seemed to cut it :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 14, 2010)

your work is amazing,


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2010)

I like quadsuits, not something I could wear alot but if I had the money and already had a regular suit then I would probably get one.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> BTW, I'd recommend firefox for you bro. Not much discourages a buyer like bad spelling (not to be a grammar nazi :3)



on my site? if so, then can you point out what needs fixing?
i have a learning disability and never got an A on a spelling test in my life. and i cannot even write up the stuff in microsoft word and use the spell checker and then copy it onto my site because it will not let me paste anything in the web editer! D:


----------



## milk-bone (Feb 16, 2010)

Uh, I am surprised and appalled that nobody BESIDES Beetlecat mentioned Toby the Targ. o_o Not to put down Beastcub (she makes AWESOME suits and I would even go so far as saying I prefer some of her bipedal suits to Beetlecat's) but Toby is the best quadsuit I've ever seen, bar none. The complexity is amazing and putting joints on the hand-stilts was a stroke of genius, making the movements sooo much more natural.

That said, I like bipedal suits better because it IS so hard to pull off a quadsuit. Not that bipedal suits are easy at all- just easiER. And... I'm too fat to handle a quadsuit. Lol!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 16, 2010)

The only way I'd even consider fursuiting would be with a suit that's match my character's feral form.  A quadsuit comes close, but I wouldn't be satisfied with that.  It'd have to be something I could climb into and pilot, like a powersuit.  That's the only way I can think of to make the long neck, counterbalancing tail and the wings work.  That, and the robotic nature of it would work REALLY WELL with my fursona.

Now I just need $10+ million and a lifetime's worth of labor to make it happen.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 16, 2010)

I just posted a comment on your youTube video - this is amazing stuff! I've never seen any quadsuits at the cons I've been to - would love to see one with my own eyes...


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 16, 2010)

Beetlecat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF1BOd6yyDY <- to toot my own horn, I think this vid is a pretty good example of possible quadsuit performance



Still not really impressed. Ever considered doing skits or such in those? Like an actual act or performance? You'd need a couple other people/suiters, but it would be worth it.



FurAffinity said:


> haha, easy now



No. I will have opinions and express them accordingly regardless of thin skins.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 16, 2010)

I looked at some pics now and they look pretty cool to me. I've had a similar idea in mind for years, but more for bondage than fursuiting.


----------



## Yuffie (Feb 16, 2010)

As a non-furry, I actually prefer the quadsuits. I find all fursuitting/cosplay to be a form of improv acting & there's something really special with seeing a tiger/a Targ/ a specific animal-character and knowing that it won't bite if you get permission to pet it XD When am I ever going to get to hug a polar bear or a wolf? I'd die! 

With biped furries, they're more humanoid & so _personally_ I am more intimidated (like seeing Mickey mouse or Santa Clause for children LOL) I'm more aware that there's a person in the suit & I find it more of a challenge to stay in the magic of the moment. When watching cartoons or buying a toy, I prefer for the animal to act like an animal, using all fours (when applicable) so I guess it's the same way with fursuits.

I do want to put a disclaimor that I obviously love to see biped fursuits & I fully support furries, I'm just stating my opinion (Much like BlueberriHusky  )

Basically, quads are limited to acting like the animal they are portraying; their "skit" is simply them BEING. That's the very reason I like it ^_^ 

Oh & a bit OT, I actually know some heterosexual Drag Queens who do it for the performance thrill & nothing else ^_^ I've learned to stop judging people based on stereotypes, but I realize (a) not everyone is as open-minded and (b) there are stereotypes for a reason lol


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 17, 2010)

The only one I ever actually preffered to normal fursuits was beast cub's unicorn. but other then that, naw, their cool for a little bit, but you can't really hug them, and i like to hug. :<


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 21, 2010)

milk-bone said:


> Uh, I am surprised and appalled that nobody BESIDES Beetlecat mentioned Toby the Targ. o_o Not to put down Beastcub (she makes AWESOME suits and I would even go so far as saying I prefer some of her bipedal suits to Beetlecat's) but Toby is the best quadsuit I've ever seen, bar none. The complexity is amazing and putting joints on the hand-stilts was a stroke of genius, making the movements sooo much more natural.
> 
> That said, I like bipedal suits better because it IS so hard to pull off a quadsuit. Not that bipedal suits are easy at all- just easiER. And... I'm too fat to handle a quadsuit. Lol!



toby the targ is my fave quadsuit made by another person, with monoyasha's kilala and a tiger of the wing from monster rancher being equal seconds.

but on the note of moving joints on the arm stilts, i just completed a horse quadsuit which has jointed arm stilst that move perfectly, it is now my most complex suit ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgc0i-wqpnE


----------



## Bacu (Feb 21, 2010)

creepy.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the full definition of a furry can be played out by this suit.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 22, 2010)

Personally I like bidep fursuits better, I always find slight differences more disturbing than major differences. with a quad it's close but no cigar. 
That being said a good quad is great to look at, especially if the actor is any good. 
I think it's easier to come across a good biped suit and actor than quad though, the human body just doesn't do quad well.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 22, 2010)

Only seen them on tv. funny when one person goes left and other goes right.
A lot of pratice would be needed to move in tandem.
As for me biped would be my choice.


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 22, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Only seen them on tv. funny when one person goes left and other goes right.
> A lot of pratice would be needed to move in tandem.
> As for me biped would be my choice.



Beastcub's quadsuits is only one person 
Instead of stilts attached to the feets, they are attached to the hands.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2010)

:/ I dont like wearing my regular fursuit... its too hot... I'd die in a quadsuit.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd kill for one, especially one with flexible stilts. I thihk they are beautiful, and it would feel so right to me to have fur and FINALLY be able to move on all 4 legs.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 24, 2010)

I noticed that its now all these Kyuubi (sp?) dogs from Naruto that are being quadsuited. And really badly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekntJASLXKk&feature=channel this one for example. The front legs just look derpy long and the tummy is to thin.

Oh and heres another; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wqp4jNcSlU&feature=channel wooaaah watch those stilt paws.


btw, to the ones who already quadsuit; Hows your back feel after running about like that?


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 24, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> btw, to the ones who already quadsuit; Hows your back feel after running about like that?



my sister says that after 1+ hour of use her back is fine, it's her arms that hurt.
if you are a pretty athletic/in good shape and the weather is not too hot then a quadsuit is easy to wear.


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 24, 2010)

Even if it's not hot out, doesn't it get pretty hot inside the quadsuit still?  I'm not in the best of physical shape, but I'm working on that.  My arms, legs, and back can take quite a lot since I do a ton of lifting at work, plus that I work different area's all the time.

Really, my only concern when I commission one form you in July, would be the heat.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 24, 2010)

NXwolf said:


> Even if it's not hot out, doesn't it get pretty hot inside the quadsuit still?  I'm not in the best of physical shape, but I'm working on that.  My arms, legs, and back can take quite a lot since I do a ton of lifting at work, plus that I work different area's all the time.
> 
> Really, my only concern when I commission one form you in July, would be the heat.



the horse i just made is heavily padded so it does get hot. everything else i have made had long fur in the chest and arm area so there was no padding there and the fur just hangs in the right shape (short fur would wrinkle like crazy and look awful)

but they are hotter than normal fursuits. 

cold weather however liberates the problem, my sister wore wolf-link for 3 events in january and was just fine and even ran around. then we did an event in April with 80 degree weather and, well, this picture sums up out that day went http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3340020/


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> the horse i just made is heavily padded so it does get hot. everything else i have made had long fur in the chest and arm area so there was no padding there and the fur just hangs in the right shape (short fur would wrinkle like crazy and look awful)
> 
> but they are hotter than normal fursuits.
> 
> cold weather however liberates the problem, my sister wore wolf-link for 3 events in january and was just fine and even ran around. then we did an event in April with 80 degree weather and, well, this picture sums up out that day went http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3340020/


 

Nice work on the horse quadsuit that was amazing, And in that pic did you make the link wolf quadsuit?


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Nice work on the horse quadsuit that was amazing, And in that pic did you make the link wolf quadsuit?



i made the wolf-link, midna and teto (other furry thing flopped out on the ground trying to stay cool)


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i made the wolf-link, midna and teto (other furry thing flopped out on the ground trying to stay cool)


 

Wow you are very talented.


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 24, 2010)

I wouldn't do this in that kind of weather, atleast not outside.

Still sounds like a challenge to overcome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> my sister says that after 1+ hour of use her back is fine, it's her arms that hurt.
> if you are a pretty athletic/in good shape and the weather is not too hot then a quadsuit is easy to wear.



D: thats my problem... it's usually around 70 degrees here in the dead of winter... and most of the time it's above 90 degrees.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

i personally dont care too much for the suits but.... i saw a wolf link at an anime con one time. it was freakin' sweet!  it was some guy in the suit with his sister as midna!


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 25, 2010)

Quadsuits are interesting.  And you've certainly made some impressive ones that I've seen.  However I wouldn't actually desire to wear one myself despite my being a fursuiter and they don't tend to have that special anthropomorphic characteristic of normal furry fursuits which would detract from my enjoyment of them at a furry convention.  However, if we're not talking about a furry convention and I'm not comparing them to anthropomorphic animal characters, they are extremely cool looking suits.  The one of Link and Epona is epic, and would be one of the top notch suits at a video game / anime convention indeed.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do not want....'nuff said.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i personally dont care too much for the suits but.... i saw a wolf link at an anime con one time. it was freakin' sweet!  it was some guy in the suit with his sister as midna!



in the USA or in the UK? if it was the USA it was me and my sister (assuming you mean this wolf link and midna http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=70963249 )


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

in the USA.  it was at the 2009 anime con in NYC.  i dont think it was you though >.> your wolf looks a lot better then the one i saw.... and your midna is really different too.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> in the USA.  it was at the 2009 anime con in NYC.  i dont think it was you though >.> your wolf looks a lot better then the one i saw.... and your midna is really different too.



nope, not me, i did 4 events here in California


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> nope, not me, i did 4 events here in California


 lucky >.> ive been to CA once... east coast here -_-
hmm oddly i wanna try to do a wolf link myself...  (this will be epic fail)


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Personally i like both styles about the same amount.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Mar 2, 2010)

I ruv quadsuits, they seem hard to walk or run around in though.


----------



## Blackrathmar (Mar 5, 2010)

I absolutely love quadsuits. The first time I'd ever heard them was when I saw a video of Beastcub's Wolf Link suit, and I thought it was the coolest thing ever. I'd love to make one someday.
I'd say I like them and bipedals equally though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 5, 2010)

If they're well-made and realistic (as in, no toon eyes and shit), I think they're awesome.

I imagine it's got to get preeeetty uncomfortable, though. I'd much rather have a bipedal suit for myself, than a quad.

But my props go to those who can pull them off.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 5, 2010)

Seems like a risky thing to where at a con. Being that vulnerable to rape in the company of that many desperate dogfuckers seems like recipe for disaster :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Seems like a risky thing to where at a con. Being that vulnerable to rape in the company of that many desperate dogfuckers seems like recipe for disaster :V .


 and looking almost JUST like a real dog none the less!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 5, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Seems like a risky thing to where at a con. Being that vulnerable to rape in the company of that many desperate dogfuckers seems like recipe for disaster :V .


Put one of those toothed rape-prevention condoms in your ass?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 7, 2010)

*Quadsuits are awesome.*


----------



## shadowulf (Mar 8, 2010)

I wanted a quadsuit a while back but problem is with them is your back must really have some strain or damage after a while using them and don't think it's worth risking that and quadsuits are rediculously expensive


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

I was actually looking to order one from you but then you raised your prices and I lost my job so blah... I still want a suit from you but I'm poor. But Good luck on your fursuits


----------



## syleth (Jul 6, 2012)

I adore your quadsuits. Quite amazing work, and some of the best fursuits I've seen.
One tip if I may: Make the body longer and use a periscope-type thing to extend it and grant more visibility to the users. maybe use cushions from a pair of binoculars to achieve this.

Or not. It's your work, and if it ain't broke, don't fix it, I guess 
Just keep up the good work!


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2012)

Closing, given the thread's age and that BeastCub hasn't been active here in quite a while.


----------

